# Eigentlich wollte ich nur eine Mähkante machen... ;o)



## Schuessel (12. Apr. 2010)

Hi zusammen,
da ich hier seit ein paar Tagen mitlese ist es wohl an der zeit mich auch mal vorzustellen. :smoki

Mein Name ist Dirk, Schuessel ist als Rufname seit ca. 2 Jahrzehnten etabliert - ich höre auf beides... Wir haben uns letztes Jahr ein Häuschen gekauft und sind so zu einem Gartenteich gekommen. Nachdem der erste Gedanke war den dicht zu schütten falls er uns nicht gefällt haben wir uns doch total schnell dran gewöhnt, wer braucht auch schon so viel Rasen... 

Letztes Jahr sah das dann nach intensiver Nicht-Pflege  so aus:
 

Ein wenig um den Rasen gekümmert konnte man mehr vom Teich sehen, aber das Wahre war das auch nicht:
 

Idyllisch, aber ganz, ganz grüne Brühe... Nach 2-3 Monaten haben wir dann fest gestellt: Da sind sogar Fische drin... (__ Frösche sowieso, das war uns nicht verborgen geblieben...) 

Dieses Jahr wollte ich dann dringend eine Kante für den Rasenmäher haben, da ich 1. absolut nicht einsehe, dass man die Kanten extra scheiden muss und 2. mit dem Fadenmäher nur noch mehr Grün im Teich landete... Außerdem sollte eine Umrandung um das __ Schilf her.
Nach diversen Überlegungen und Sichtproben mit Granitblöcken, Mähfix usw. entschieden wir uns dann für Natursteine / Feldsteine zur Schilfumrandung und gebrochene Natur- / Feldsteine als "Pflaster" außenrum. Naja, und dann halt gleiche Steinart zur Teichumrandung. Soll ja auch alles so halbwegs zueinander passen.
Zudem sollte ein Teichfilter her und nach einigem Lesen im Netz auch eine UVC-Leuchte. Wir haben uns dann für einen kleinen 3-Kammer-Filter entschieden, 11 Watt UVC und eine Pumpe die mit 35 Watt angeblich 4200 Liter schaffen soll. Ob das alles so richtig war weiß ich nun nicht mehr so genau, aber mittlerweile denken wir uns: Das hier ist erstmal zum Üben - mal sehen, was draus wird.

Und dann - als endlich alles anfangen sollte zu wachsen - hane ich das große auseinander reißen angefangen... *seufz* Ich hab mittlerweile so ein wenig den Frust "alles kaputt zu machen" überwunden - nun ist es zu spät zum bedauern - nu kanns nur besser werden.

Nachdem erstmal der Anfang mit den Kanten wegreißen gemacht war...
 

kam dann auch der ganze Rest dran:
 

Und dann war großes Putzen angesagt.
 

Wie gesagt: Eigentlich wollte ich nur eine Mähkante machen...:shock


----------



## Schuessel (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eigentlich wollte ich nur eine Mähkante machen... ;o)*

Nach dem großen Putzen konnte man dann endlich mal das Profil des Teichs begutachten - die tiefste Stelle hat knapp über 80cm - ich weiss, das ist eigentlich zu wenig, aber wir werden damit erstmal leben müssen - wie gesagt - wir üben erstmal...
 

Eine erste Frage hätte ich allerdings schonmal:
Kann ich das mit dem Wassereilauf durch das olle Grünzeug, welches ich aus dem alten Bestand gerettet hab so machen? Oder spült mir das nur die Wurzeln aus und Dreck in den Teich?
    

Der Wasserstand soll nätürlich noch Höher, so, dass das komplett im Wasser liegt - ich habe aber die Ränder noch nicht angehoben (sind abgesackt) und muss halt diese Woche noch ein wenig weiter machen.

Würde mich über Tips und Meinungen freuen, auch was den Filter und die Bestückung angeht. Im Moment sind da in allen 3 Kammern so "Filterbälle" drin und Filtermatten (in jeder Kammer eine obendrauf) Die Pumpe sitzt am tiefsten Punkt im Teich (links) und der Filter steht rechts hinten - ich dachte, das macht so am meinsten Sinn - um ein wenig Wasserbewegung ind den Teich zu bekommen...
Was wir mit den Rändern machen ist noch nicht ganz entschieden, aber der grobe Plan ist Ufermatten von Naturagart zu bestellen, die haben da ja auch für den Rand nette Samenmischungen oder so... Weiter unten habe ich an __ Wasserpest und __ Papageienfeder gedacht um erstmal möglichst viele Nährstoffe zu brauchen, damit die Algen nicht so schnell wieder kommen.

Gruß
Schuessel - der, der nur eine Mähkante machen wollte... :smoki


----------



## Candira (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eigentlich wollte ich nur eine Mähkante machen... ;o)*

Wow, aber so eine Aktion hatte ich letzte Woche auch. 

Bin ja mal gespannt, was aus Deinem Teich noch so wird.


----------



## Majaberlin (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eigentlich wollte ich nur eine Mähkante machen... ;o)*

Du bist nicht allein mit diesem Problem ...   Ich weiß, das hilft dir auch nicht viel weiter ,
aber vielleicht fühlst du dich doch ein wenig besser, wenn du weißt, dass hier im Moment ganz viele Mitglieder dasselbe oder ähnliches durchmachen (so sieht es jetzt bei uns aus https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26226).
Wenn du jetzt sowieso alles neu machst, würde ich lieber versuchen, den Teich nicht nur zum "üben" anzulegen, sondern nach Möglichkeit so, dass ihr viele Jahre damit leben könnt. Denn so eine Aktion ist ja weder für Mensch noch (darin) lebende Tiere ein hoher Stressfaktor.
Lieber langsam angehen lassen und noch mehr Infos einholen und dann richtig machen . Das wäre so meine Meinung.
Du findest hier im Forum sicher gaaaanz viele  Anregungen dazu - ich hab auch schon viereckige Augen vom gucken und lesen hier , das ist wirklich fast für jedes Problem eine Idee vorhanden - die eigenen Ideen kommen dann von ganz allein, wie man das auf seine eigenen Bedürfnisse zuschneidet.


----------



## saarlaender (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eigentlich wollte ich nur eine Mähkante machen... ;o)*

Hallo
was ist eigentlich aus den Fischen geworden? und welche waren das überhaupt?


----------



## axel (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eigentlich wollte ich nur eine Mähkante machen... ;o)*

Hallo Dirk

Die Wurzeln des Grünzeugs  würd ich  abspühlen . Es sieht wie Wasserschwertlilie aus .
Die verbrauchen übrigens gut die Nährstoffe im Wasser.
Die kannst Du auch ohne Kies/Lehm Gemisch  am Wassereinlauf fixieren . 


lg
axel


----------



## Schuessel (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eigentlich wollte ich nur eine Mähkante machen... ;o)*

Hi Axel,
gute Idee, mach mach ich denn heute - hoffe da ist noch nicht zu viel von dem alten stinkendem Zeugs rausgespült über Nacht... Hab da noch mehr von, was ich dann auch wieder versuchen werde auf die Ränder zu verteilen... 
Aber Wasserschwertlilie ist das nicht - die ist auf dem ersten Bild zu sehen (nu weiss ich ja, wie die aussieht, danke  ) - und zwar nur in der Mitte - Das ist ein einziger Wurzelwust gewesen aus der Lilie, Teichrose und dem Halmzeugs, was auf dem ersten Bild noch so vertrocknet in der Mitte rum steht... Die Lilie und die Teichrode hab ich bissel versucht zu trennen - und von dem Halmkram hab ich auch wieder was eingesetzt - alles auseinander geplflanzt in Töpfe / Schalen.

@Maja: Jup, hab alles aktuelle gelesen  Nur ist das auch eine Geldfrage - und das wird jetzt schon deutlich teurer als geplant. Ich würd ja auch gern die Folie raus reißen, 50-70cm tiefer und ein wenig größer graben - dann aber auch mit Vließ unter der Folie - und damit ist die Schmerzgrenze für den Moment überschritten... zumal dann auch wieder mehr Ufermatten und Bepflanzung hinzu kämen... Und mit der Größe dann wahrscheinlich auch der Filter wieder zu klein wäre... Da sammel ich im Moment lieber noch für 3-5 Jahre Erfahrungen (Rand, tiefe, Algen, Filter usw.) und machs dann nochmal wenns besser ins Budget passt...

@Saarlaender: Den Winter haben 5 größere und bestimmt 10-15 kleine Goldfische überlebt - bzw. ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die nicht zum Teil von diesem Jahr sind, so klein wie die sind. Des weiteren haben 5-8 __ Molche und einige __ Frösche überlebt. Die Fische und Molche sind für ein paar Tage in die Maurerbütten umgezogen und wieder in den halb gefüllten Teich gekommen - zusammen mit ca. 250-300 Liter von dem alten Wasser (der Rest ist bisher mit Regenwasser aufgefüllt) Die Frösche sind an die Hecke umgesetzt worden, ich hoffe die kommen die nächsten Tage wider nach Hause - nicht, dass sie Nachbars Teiche (gibt hier noch 2 mehr) schöner finden... 

Gruß
Schuessel


----------



## Echinopsis (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eigentlich wollte ich nur eine Mähkante machen... ;o)*

 Schuessel,

:willkommen

dein Bericht, die Fotos und das Endergebnis lassen sich wirklich sehen!
Aber so fängts doch meistens an 
Der Teich ist ja (von Grund auf) schonmal sehr gut angelegt, ebenso die verschiedenen Tiefezonen konnte ich auf den Bildern erkennen 
Aus dem Teich lässt sich sicherlich wieder ein Schmuckstück machen.
Fraglich ist, wie alt die Teichfolie ca. ist ob es sich nicht sogar gelohnt hätte, die alte durch eine neue zu ersetzen (evtl porös, oder sogar kleine Löcher?).

Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen-alten Teich  

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Schuessel (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eigentlich wollte ich nur eine Mähkante machen... ;o)*

Hallo zusammen,
da ich die Teichkante in dem Boden den ich hab nicht so richtig stabil bekomme (die ehemalige "Ziegelsteinumrandung" würde immer wieder absacken) und ich auch kein Beton schütten möchte hab ich mich für Einschlaghülsen (die man eigentlich für diese Sichtschutzzäune im Garten nimmt) und darauf eine Holzkante entschieden um die Folie an der Kapillarschicht zu stützen.
Also:
Alle paar Meter eine Einschlaghülse in den Boden, nätürlich so, dass der Teich nicht zu "eckig" wird, und darauf dann 7x7 druckimprägniertes Holz - so, dass ich quasi einen Holzrahmen um den Teich habe. Dann kann ich von innen kommend Kies aufschütten und die Bodenunebenheiten ausgleichen und habe eine gleichmäßig in Waage verlaufende Kante. Das scheint mir im Moment die brauchbarste Lösung, die Einschlaghülsen gehen 70cm in den Boden und sollten dann auch hier bei meinem Marschboden (sehr schwammig und Lehmig) einigermaßen Halt haben...
Das Ganze wird hinterher mit Feldsteinen verschiedener Größe überdeckt damit man es nicht mehr sieht (Feldstein"wall" war eh als Teichrand geplant)

Damit man grob sieht was ich meine und weil ich Bilder auch immer nett finde 
 :

Womit ich allerding ein echtes Problem habe ist eine sinnige Bepflanzung...
Einen kleinen Teil der Altpflanzen hab ich versucht in brauchbarem Zustand aus dem Wasser zu bekommen, viel hab ich entsorgt. Die Uferbepflanzung (war eh nur in dem Teil vorhanden, von dem aus das letzte Bild aufgenommen wurde) hab ich zum Großteil noch liegen, die sieht aber durch die ganzen ehemals darin versenkten Steine nicht wirklich gut aus, den großen Ballen aus der Mitte, wo alles durcheinander und zusammengewuchert war, hab ich in verschiedene Teile gehackt und versucht einzelne Pflanzen heraus zu bekommen um sie getrennt anzupflanzen. Ich möchte in der Lage sein die Pflanzen, die nicht am Rand wachsen, heraus zu nehmen und so ggf. stutzen zu können.

Der Teich hat vormittags einen Weile Schatten, aber ab ca. 11:00 bis spät Nachmittag Sonne - ich brauche also (denk ich) stark Nährstoff zehrende Pflanzen...
Macht es Sinn erstmal viel __ Wasserpest mit rein zu tun? (Ich hab gelesen die geht zurück, wenn der Teich sich langsam einpendelt...) Und __ Papageienfeder finde ich ganz hübsch... *ratlos seufz*

*Kann mir bei der Bepflanzun bitte jemand weiter helfen?* :beten :beten :beten

Gruß Schuessel
(der ja nur eine Mähkante um den Teich wollte  )


----------



## Schuessel (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eigentlich wollte ich nur eine Mähkante machen... ;o)*

Hi zusammen,
kleines Update zwischendurch, Bilder gibts im Moment leider keine, werd ich aber diese Woche nachholen.

Die "Umrandung" ist fertig und komplett "in Waage", Wasser ist bis auf ca. 1cm zum Folienrand drin, kontrollierter Überlauf wird ins __ Schilf führen. Wir haben den Randbereich (erste Stufe, ca. 50 cm) jetzt mit Kunstrasen abgedeckt, der wird komplett unter Wasser sein und soll nach und nach mit Pflanzen besiedelt werden.

Ich hoffe ich konnte einige Pflanzen retten, im hinteren Bereich das Wurzelgeflecht hab ich mit frischwasser durchgespült bevor das wieder im hinteren Bereich zu liegen kam.
Teichrose hab ich in eine größere und eine kleinere Schale umgesiedelt, die Wasserschwertlilie (glaube zumindest die als solche erkannt zu haben  ) auf 2 Töpfe verteilt und dann noch so ein Grasgewächs auch in einen einzelnen Topf.
Ich fand das doof, dass das ein einziges Wurzelknäul war - so die Pflanzen voneinander zu trennen unf ggf. irgendwann zu pflegen klappt nich wirklich, denke ich.

So langsam fängts an wieder ein wenig besser auszusehen, aber von einer Mähkante weit und breit noch keine Spur... shock 

Gruß Schuessel


----------



## Schuessel (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eigentlich wollte ich nur eine Mähkante machen... ;o)*

Hiho,
so siehts im Moment aus...

 

Als nächstes werden Pflanzen bestellt, sind ja viel zu wenige drin... :?

Die Rand- / Aussengestaltung (und die Mähkante ) kommt dann zum Schluss - ist im Moment nicht das dringendste was erledigt werden muss. Pumpe und Schlauch verstecken rückt erstmal un den Hintergrund - stört uns beide nicht so doll und ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob gepumpt die richtige Lösung ist. Pflanzen pflanzen... 

Ich stelle immer mehr fest: Ich hätte dieses Forum schon im Winter finden müssen. Ich hab (wie so einige hier) völlig planlos und in wichtiger Betriebsamkeit angefangen und mich währenddessen erst informiert - doofer Fehler... Was hier an Tips und Erfahrung rüber kommt ist absolut spitze. Danke mal an alle dafür!

Gruß
Schuessel

... der immer noch keine Mähkante hat... *seufz*

PS: Gestern sind die ersten beiden __ Frösche wieder eingezogen rh - leider noch total Kamerascheu...


----------



## teichlaich (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eigentlich wollte ich nur eine Mähkante machen... ;o)*

Hey hey .. tolles Projekt . Manchmal ist eine Totalsanierung eben doch besser.
Wie du schon sagtest - 80 cm sind zu wenig . Geht aber noch. Mein Teich hat auch 80 cm Tiefe und die Fische haben den letzten Winter unbeschadet überstanden.
Ansonsten bist du mit deiner Theorie dass mehr Pflanzen her müssen genau richtig.
Sehe ich das richtig, es ist so eine Art Hochteich? 
Weil du rund herum Steine und die Latten als Begrenzung für das Ufer hochgesetzt hast?
Sumpfpflanzen wirst du schwer pflanzen können. 
Denn die brauchen möglichst nen Wasserstand von 0-5 cm. 
Ab und an auch mal ne Trockenphase mit einkalkuliert...
Was sich sicherlich bei dir wohlfühlen würde ist das __ Froschkraut...aber generell alles so ab 10 bis 30 cm Pflanztiefe außen herum


----------



## Schuessel (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eigentlich wollte ich nur eine Mähkante machen... ;o)*

Hi und danke! 
Hochteich nicht so richtig - Naja... vielleicht doch - aber nicht sehr hoch. Der Garten ist allgemein recht uneben, sehr schwammiger Marschboden wenn er feucht ist - steinhart wenns trocken ist und viel Lehm.
Für mich sieht das ein wenig danach aus als ob der Vorbesitzer in dem Lehmboden einfach nicht mehr tiefer graben wollte und deswegen den Aushub einfach um den Rand gehäuft hat um ein wenig mehr Höhe zu gewinnen - verstehe ich nicht wirklich, wo er doch ein recht nettes Teichprofil angelegt und sich offensichtlich Gedanken gemacht hat.

Gruß Schuessel


----------

